# LED DOT Matrix



## max2807 (24. Aug 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin ganz neu hier und habe jetzt ein Jahr Java in der Schule gelernt. Jetzt haben wir die Aufgabe eine LED DOT Matrix Display zu basteln und dann sollen wir was programmieren, dass wir zum Beispiel am PC was eingeben und das es dann auf dem Display erscheint. Könnt ihr mir sagen wie man sowas programmiert, weil ich bin auch net der beste.
Fals es das Thema schon gibt, tut mir das leid.

Ich bitte um Hilfe 

LG Max


----------



## ARadauer (24. Aug 2010)

jetzt so echt mit Hardware?


----------



## max2807 (24. Aug 2010)

Ja, wir sollen halt da so das LED Zeugs zusammen bauen usw. Mir gehts aber darum wie man das programmiert und ob das überhaupt mit Java geht. Also wir sollen am PC z.B. "Hallo Welt" eingeben und dann soll es auf dem LED Display erscheinen.


----------



## tuxedo (24. Aug 2010)

Gehen tut fast alles. Kommt nur drauf an wie die Hardware an den PC angeschlossen wird und welchen Aufwand man für die Anbindung an Java spendieren möchte.

Da es ein Schulprojekt ist, nehm ich einfach mal an ihr habt sowas wie eine Releas-Karte an der Paralellel Schnittstelle? Oder was modernes via USB?!

- Alex

P.S. Eine Allgemeingültige Richting ala "Eine LED Matrix programmiert man mit Java folgendermaßen ..." gibts nicht. Du musst schon mehr Details nennen...


----------



## Noctarius (24. Aug 2010)

http://www.i-styledesign.de/downloads/pics/pic2.jpg <- sowas?


----------



## XHelp (24. Aug 2010)

Wollte mir YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. so ein Ding schon immer mal bauen


----------



## Marco13 (24. Aug 2010)

Wow, das sieht voll realistisch aus. Ist bestimmt mit Radiosity gemacht.

:joke:


----------



## babuschka (24. Aug 2010)

Servus,

ist nicht schwer, allerdings frage ich mich, ob das das richtige Forum für sowas ist, da es sehr nach Schaltungsentwurf aussieht? Egal 

Gehen tut das schon irgendwie mit Java - zumindest am PC.

Dazu bräuchtest Du folgendes: Einen Mikrocontroller, etwa einen ATMega, den Du in Bascom Basic oder C programmierst. Dieser steuert dann Deine LED-Matrix an und empfängt Befehle vom PC.

Dann musst Du Dich entscheiden, ob Du die Matrix per USB oder über einen COM-Port ansprechen möchtest. Wenn Du es per COM-Port versuchen möchtest, brauchst Du dazu einen Pegelwandler, da die Mikrocontroller nur 5V vertragen, Dein COM-Port dagegen einen Pegel von 12V hat. Hier kannst Du z.B. einen MAX232 verwenden, für USB einen FT232RL oder ähnliches (der FT232RL wird am PC wie ein COM-Port angesprochen).
Das verschaltest Du dann so, dass Dein µC (Mikrocontroller) Daten vom PC empfangen kann (Schaltung poste ich hier nicht, sie ist recht einfach und es ist eine Schulaufgabe. Mit etwas Recherche zu den genannten Begriffen kommst Du sicherlich gut weiter. Wenn nicht: fragen!)
Achtung, etwas Ahnung von Elektrotechnik kann hier wirklich nicht schaden, es sei denn, dass die Schaltung per Rauchzeichen kommunizieren soll  .

So, wenn das alles richtig zusammengelötet ist und das Programm im Mikrocontroller geschrieben ist (nicht in Java!), kannst Du Dich endlich an die PC-seitige Ansteuerung heranwagen. Jetzt musst Du Dich darum kümmern, Daten von Java über die COM-Schnittstelle zu versenden. Hier kannst Du z.B. die RXTX-Lib verwenden, die habe ich für etwas ähnliches auch im Einsatz. Das Ganze muss dann so funktionieren, dass Du per Java Befehle an den Mikrocontroller versendest, dieser die Befehle interpretiert und ausführt.

Das ist sicherlich nicht sehr einfach, aber eine nette Herausforderung. Es kann aber schnell zur Frustration werden, wenn man keine Ahnung von Schaltungstechnik hat... Es gibt noch weitere Möglichkeiten, allerdings finde ich, dass die Realisierung per µC die einfachste Möglichkeit ist.

Gruß,

JohnMcLane

EDIT: Hier gibt es einen Artikel dazu, wie die Verschaltung einer LED-Matrix funktioniert. Das Ganze wird vin einem µC angesprochen, dessen Verschaltung hier nicht gezeigt wird.


----------

